# Amelia - Chocolate point Siamese 3 years old.



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Amelia - Chocolate point Siamese 3 years old. 
Beautiful friendly girl.
She is being neutered early next week. 
She is vaccinated and microchipped and will be ready for home next weekend.










Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------

